# Doing much better



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I am doing much better.

This is what really helped me-

-Fish oil supplements daily 
-Multi-vitamin daily (GNC brand "mega men") 
-Protien shake daily 
-regular exercise 
-Good diet, eating 5-6 small meals a day 
-Sleeping 8-10 hours a night. No more, no less.
-Went to some therapy for a couple months 
-positive thinking 
-Understanding this condition, and the nature of anxiety
-Spending time in the sun.
-Making new friends

And NO crazy meds. I am 100% anti-med. I tried them - no help, just made things worse. I guess they help some people though.

Well just thought i would put this up here for anyone in the desperate situation I was in last winter.

Don't give up.


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

I am trying to wean off the xanxax, which did help me. I think you have figured it out, med free is probably the best approach. Glad to hear it works. Good luck!


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea i took myself off klonopin (almost the same as xanax) about 3 months ago. Klonopin did help, but since i got through the withdrawals, I am now feeling much better then I did while I was on it.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I see what you mean Brandon - or posts are nearly identical!

I'm feeling much better myself although I think I'm going to try anti-depressant for a while, I feel like trying them now as before I was too helpless and paranoid.


----------

